# Can you eat fertilized eggs ?



## AJones33 (Nov 13, 2012)

My hens just started laying this week and I've already got 6 eggs! Besides my 3 hens I also 2 roosters in my flock. Are these eggs edible because they're fertilized ?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

AJones33 said:


> My hens just started laying this week and I've already got 6 eggs! Besides my 3 hens I also 2 roosters in my flock. Are these eggs edible because they're fertilized ?


Should be


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

they are fine, once thing you may want to keep an eye on though, 2 roosters to 3 hens may be a problem, the stress level and health of the hens might be a problem, depending on the breed, usually one roo to 8-10 hens minimum, as they can be overbred- each flock is different, so just watch for feather loss and squabbles


----------



## AJones33 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. And I'll be getting rid of the extra Roo to help the flock


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

As long as you don't keep your eggs at 100 degrees, you should be fine. They won't start to develope till then.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

before getting rid of one of the roos, watch his interaction with the hens and choose the one the hens seem to prefer


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

The 3 to 2 ratio Is not good. There should be a twelve to one ratio!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard more like 6-8 to one.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Question' i.started my incubator and i have eggs sitting in a cartOn.....most likely fertile..how king can the eggs stay preserved


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

what i do is to put them point down in a carton, have the carton raised a little on one end and tilt it twice a day, usually eggs will still be viable for a week, then will start degrading hatchability


----------



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

*yes*

whenever a cock is inside the pen, the eggs will be fetilized. (except if the cock is immature)


----------

